

Show HN: Loopy messenger, a new way of messaging - shibendu
http://www.loopymessenger.com

======
ColinWright
From the "meta" tag:

    
    
        <meta
          name="description"
          content="Loopy is a new fun way of communication
                   with your near and dear ones. Express your
                   feeling and emotions through drawing and
                   privately send them to a friend. After
                   they view it, the loopy will disappear
                   forever."
          >
    

I assume it's Apple only, and probably iPhone only, and might be a specific
iOS version only.

But who know?

------
dragonbonheur
Who are you and what does this do? How is this new? What advantages over any
other solution?

These are the questions that your site does not answer.

Edit: In fact, your <title> and <meta description> tags have more information
than the site itself.

